# هل يمكن أن اجد اكواد التعامل مع السنترالات



## المهاجر2 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركته

سؤالي هل يمكن ان احصل على اكواد التعامل مع السنترالات وشكرا


----------



## hitman36 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

soryy i can`t am know`t


----------

